# Hey Al.....here's one for you.



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAC Case that is a prototype 300, sounds like what you had.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup looks pretty close, minus the cultivator brackets on the side of the radiator housing. OHV engine probably like ours a Continental.
Front wheels are different and ours had taller rear tires so it sat level. Ours also had a foot throttle on the right side along with a hand throttle that was cable operated and kept breaking so was normal for it to not be working.


Michigan tractor?



 Al


----------

